# Isle of Skye, Scotland



## Natbynature94 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hey folks, not asking specific locations but can anyone tell me the best area of skye to explore? Weve spied a few but would rather focus on a certain area  furst time going tomorrow so any help appreciated!


----------



## wolfism (Feb 20, 2022)

Can't imagine there's anything epic waiting to be discovered … but I'm sure there will be a few abandoned crofts and schoolhouses if you drive about.








Funding boost for community renovation of derelict Skye school into affordable homes


A disused school and schoolhouse in Glendale, Skye has received a grant of over £47,000 from the Scottish Government’s Rural Communities in Action Fund to undertake further feasibility, design and development work. The community-led project to renovate the school and schoolhouse into 5-6




www.scottishconstructionnow.com





Might be worth having a look at Glenelg en route as Bernera Barracks is quite an impressive ruin, and the Glenelg brochs too. Likewise not sure whether the shell of the Strome Ferry Hotel is still standing, but if you're a fan of Iain Banks' books you'd recognise "Strome Ferry No Ferry"…


----------



## Natbynature94 (Feb 20, 2022)

wolfism said:


> Can't imagine there's anything epic waiting to be discovered … but I'm sure there will be a few abandoned crofts and schoolhouses if you drive about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou  we got up today and had limited time to explore but we found quite a few wee buildings/houses i will upload over the next few days if i can find some history on them  the views took over my camera in the end


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 21, 2022)

Danny Macaskill is the most epic thing to come out of Skye ;-)


----------

